# My 2016 S3



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wanted to post some pics. It's been about 2 weeks since I bought it, loving every minute!

2016 Monsoon Gray S3 Prestige with Black Optics and SS Seats


----------



## audiboi22 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks really sweet. I wanted the SS seats but really couldn't get over the non power side of it. I went with the titanium interior which breaks it up a bit. Congrats and you planning any mods? I just did the dog bone and now looking for a good downpipe at a reasonable price and leaving it alone for now.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Added some interior pics.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*I'm dying*

After seeing yours. Same specs and should finally be delivered next week, then straight to the shop for PPF and tint.

Recently my daughter got a kitten, son is getting a puppy, daddy is getting a new S3. I thought I came out ok in the deal.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Saw your thread a few weeks ago and was definitely an inspiration for going the route I chose as far as color. Beautiful car sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDI57 (May 2, 2016)

Scrolling through the pics, saw MAG. You are a Dublinite? I'll watch for you around town!


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

TDI57 said:


> Scrolling through the pics, saw MAG. You are a Dublinite? I'll watch for you around town!


Sure am!


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

It seems like you clicked(check mark) on many of the factory options. I love those seats


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

Seats! Great choice, I feel like not enough people are springing for those seats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

oaksandnix said:


> Seats! Great choice, I feel like not enough people are springing for those seats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! I have zero complaints.


----------



## 'AZA' (Feb 27, 2015)

Beautiful machine, love the black optics. Gratz!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

crackkills said:


> That looks really sweet. I wanted the SS seats but really couldn't get over the non power side of it. I went with the titanium interior which breaks it up a bit. Congrats and you planning any mods? I just did the dog bone and now looking for a good downpipe at a reasonable price and leaving it alone for now.


I thought the same thing at first. How could I live without power seats? Then I got to living with the standard power seats. My wife and I switch off who drives (we race out the door to call dibs) which means we change the seat position each time. If memory seats were an option I would totally agree that non power seats suck but with no memory option (Who does that in this price category) it really doesn't matter. We got our car used so it came without the SS seats but if we bought new I would definitely check the box for them. They look bad a$$!

Side note, how do you like the dog bone insert?


----------

